# Horn quartets



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

What are your favourite horn quartets?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm volleying this back over - name one.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

I like Eugene Bozza Suite for 4 horns, Tippett Sonata for 4 horns, Hindemith Sonata for 4 horns, and Rossini Le Rendez-vous de chasse Fantasy for 4 horns. 

There are a lot more.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I like Eugene Bozza Suite for 4 horns, Tippett Sonata for 4 horns, Hindemith Sonata for 4 horns, and Rossini Le Rendez-vous de chasse Fantasy for 4 horns.
> 
> There are a lot more.


In that case I can only make a token contribution if other chamber configurations are allowed.... 

To be honest, apart from the aforementioned Tippett and Hindemith (both of which I like, by the way) the only other chamber works featuring horn that eventually came to mind were Hindemith's Horn Sonata, Brahms' Horn Trio and Mozart's Horn Quintet.


----------



## DmitriShostabrovich (Jun 17, 2012)

Some of my favorites:

6 Horn Quartets - Nikolai Tcherepnin
Concertino for Four Horns - Alexander Mitushin
Horn Quartets No. 3 & 4 - Kerry Turner

I've never heard the Bozza suite before...looks like I have something new to discover today!


----------



## mrmusic (Nov 9, 2011)

What about the 6 Dauprat Horn Quartets?
and 
3 by Javault, P Muller
Legende by Templeton Strong


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the combination of Horn and Strings. So, I state some great works of this medium:
By far the best: Mozart's Horn Quintet (Horn and String Quartet) in E flat. 
Hoffmeister' s in E flat too, for the same forces. A lovely work.
Glazunov' s Idyll for Horn and String Quartet. Beautiful!
York Bowen's Quintet in c minor for the same forces. Intriguing work.
Beethoven's Sextet for Horn and Strings in E flat, op. 81b.
Ireland's Sextet for Clarinet, Horn and String Quartet. Interesting combination.

Principe


----------



## Op47 (Nov 7, 2010)

The Mozart is for Horn, Violin, 2 Violas and Cello. Not Horn and string quartet. Is Hoffmeister's really for the same group as the Mozart or is it Horn + String Quartet?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Fripperies - Shaw


----------



## Kommand (Aug 28, 2013)

Kerry Turner's are pretty great.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have recently discovered Robert Simpson's Horn Quartet - and a gem it is, too.


----------

